# Killer?



## Gbuzz

What the word for *Killer* or *The Killer* in Latin? Thanks. Context: Just some one who kills alot. Thanks I am very very new to Latin.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

"Necator" from the verb "necare" (to kill)
or "Percussor " ( though it was used mostly for the hangman/executioner)
or "interfector" (though I ve never seen it used but it exists)


----------



## Agró

Also *occisor*, *sicarius*.


----------



## Gbuzz

Love it, Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El que tiene un campo semántico que coincide en gran parte con el inglés es *sicarius*.
_*Killer*_ = *sicarius*; _*The Killer*_ = *iste/ille sicarius* (o *sicarius iste/ille*).


----------



## Gbuzz

Thank you so much


----------



## francisgranada

A propósito, quiero preguntaros si existía la palabra _mactator _en latín (del verbo _mactare_). 

¿O se trata de un verbo "tardío", no existente en el latín clásico?


----------



## bibax

killer: homicida (fratricida, matricida, patricida);


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> A propósito, quiero preguntaros si existía la palabra _mactator _en latín (del verbo _mactare_).
> 
> ¿O se trata de un verbo "tardío", no existente en el latín clásico?


Il mio dizionario lo cita (mactator, oris) come usato da Seneca nelle _Troades_.
(però Seneca era spagnolo).
Sotto il verbo _mactare_ ci sono invece citazioni da Cicerone, Virgilio e Tacito.


----------

